

Solving the General Case - binarysoul
http://rawsyntax.com/blog/solving-the-general-case/

======
evanrmurphy
I love that xkcd and the Einstein paraphrase. The article is a good reminder
to start with the simplest solution and iterate. Never forget that launching
is your most important feature!

------
graftp
I have to whole heartedly agree with you here. Get the first version out that
solves the specific case you need now, and then worry about the general case
later.

